# Dutch Oven Restore and Beef Stew



## sqwib (Aug 26, 2013)

[h3]Dutch Oven Restore and Beef Stew[/h3]
After researching this subject to death I finally decided to restore my Dutch Oven. It was neglected from the last time I made apple butter on the pit a few years ago, anyhow, the seasoning was done poorly before as I was a DO Newbie...well I'm still a DO newbie but a wee bit more edumacated!
 
The re-season method I used, was to place in the oven on the clean cycle, then remove the rust and ash by steel wool and wire brush.
 

Here is the Dutch Ovens from the oven, The larger one I had already begun to scrub down with steel wool, plenty of elbow grease needed here. The smaller one will be done at a later date.










 

I ordered a few tubes of CampChef's Cast Iron Conditioner, (The ingredients listed, in order, are: Organic Palm Oil, Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Sunflower Seed Oil, Vitamin E, Citric Acid.

I think it's great and well worth the price.

 


This is after I scrubbed with a steel wool pad.








This is the lid straight from the oven, after the clean cycle.








Left side almost done.






 


Starting the bottom.







































The DO was then washed with soap and water then placed in the oven as it was warming up to 450°
Now for the first seasoning with the Conditioner.
Oven was turned up to 450° warmed the DO, just enough to where it can be handled so the conditioner would go on thin as possible.
Once the conditioner was spread thin, it was wiped down again and placed in the 450° upside down for 1 hour, then allowed to cool, this was done 5 times.






 






 






 

The 5th seasoning.







Ok now Im chomping at the bit to try this bad boy out.

A chimney of charcoal is started and I begin the food prep.








Meats ready to be sliced.






 

This was a very relaxing cook, all the food was prepped right on the table as I sat on my very comfy patio furniture while throwing back a few beers.






 


The fat is trimmed and will be used to season the DO.






 


The meat is sliced and cubed into bite size pieces.






 






 

DO Is heating up.






 

My makeshift lid lifter, I really need to get a lid lifter.






 

Fat is added to season the pan, then removed after 5 minutes or so.






 

A stick of butter is added.






 

The pan is a wee bit too hot, I need to be careful not to burn the butter.






 

The meat is added, while that cooks, the sausage is cubed.






 

About ten minutes later, the sausage is added.







Now many folks drain the meat, I leave it in for more flavor. The meat is very lean and trimmed, most of the fat will come from the sausage.

While that cooks, I slice up the onions (ungyuns)






 

About ten minutes later, the onion and two jalapenos are added.







While the Meat, Sausage and onions cook, I peel and dice the potatoes.






 

About 45 minutes into the cook, the potatoes are added with 16 oz of beef broth.
While the Meat, Sausage, onions and potatoes cook, I clean and chop the carrots.







About 60 minutes into the cook, the carrots are added.






 


Some spices are added, a bit of cracked pepper, a tablespoon or two of garlic salt, and a tablespoon of chili powder.






 

About 70 minutes into the cook, the mushrooms are added and another 16 oz of beef broth.
I had to laugh... my neighbor came over and we were having a beer while I was making the stew and every time I removed the lid he would say, "man that looks and smells awesome", then I dumped in the mushrooms and he looked like he saw a ghost. I said, "are you OK", and he replies, "man I hate mushrooms"!






 

Followed by a can of diced tomatoes. I was iffy on adding the tomatoes but at the last minute said, "oh what the hell'






 







 

A little cornstarch is mixed with a cup of dry vermouth and added to thicken the stew.







And to insure a nice patina, I cleaned up with a scrubbie and seasoned a 6th time with the Camp Chef  CI Conditioner.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 26, 2013)

Good job on the DO. And the stew looked good to.

Love my CI and use it instead of other utensils at every chance... I use my FB heat to get heat to the bottom, and a few Embers on top.

Thanks for the heads up on the Campchef CI conditioner...

Have fun and ...


----------



## radio (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that looks good! 

If you want to get rid of the corn starchy taste and make the liquid richer, make a roux with flour and butter instead of using corn starch.  Melt 1 stick of butter in a skillet or pan and add enough plain flour to make a paste that is stirable.  If it gets too thick, add a bit more butter to thin it a bit.  Keep stirring over high heat with a whisk until the flour browns just a bit.  If you don't brown it, the roux will taste like flour paste.  Stir the stew while slowly adding the roux until you get the thickness you want.  Enjoy!


----------



## redneck69 (Aug 26, 2013)

great job on the clean up....and that stew looks AWESOME!!


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 26, 2013)

Great restore job Dear!

Kat


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 26, 2013)

Great restore job - that DO looks like new!

I was loving your stew till it came to the schroons - I had the same reaction as your neighbor! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   but - each to their own taste - it does look like a great stew.


----------



## disco (Aug 26, 2013)

This thread is great. I have heard of cooking with Dutch Ovens but never really paid it much attention. I love pot roast, stew, soup, etc but forgo it in the summer to avoid heating the house up. This would be a fun alternative. Thanks for posting.







Disco


----------



## tank (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks great.  What are the metal containers that you sit your oven in?


----------



## webowabo (Aug 26, 2013)

Good clean tutorial.. I really need to fresh'n up my big DO.. I noticed a little coloring today when I moved some pots around...

and the stew.. MAN>. I can wait for the weather to cool offf. I miss D.O. stew!!!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 27, 2013)

Tank said:


> Looks great. What are the metal containers that you sit your oven in?


They're feed containers, think they were around $5.00 or so on line.

I was gonna fab a DO table, but liked the idea of the pans as they are portable, so I can sit on my fat @$$ while cooking or use them on my smoker or grill.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 27, 2013)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> Great restore job - that DO looks like new!
> 
> I was loving your stew till it came to the schroons - I had the same reaction as your neighbor!
> 
> ...


Yeah many folks are turned off by schrooms, I love them but can take them or leave them in a stew.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Guys


----------



## sqwib (Aug 27, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Great restore job Dear!
> 
> Kat


Hey Kat, is there any truth to the statement that DO's work almost like a pressure cooker because the lid is heavy and fits tight?

I did not see any steam escape on this cook and it was bubbling like crazy!

The meat was also extremely tender and I think this stew took only 2 hours, potatoes and carrots were tender as well.

This would have taken three times longer in my slow cooker.


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 27, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Hey Kat, is there any truth to the statement that DO's work almost like a pressure cooker because the lid is heavy and fits tight?
> 
> I did not see any steam escape on this cook and it was bubbling like crazy!
> 
> ...


A Dutch oven will almost always cook faster than a slow cooker.

1.  The cast iron is a very good and very even heat distribution system.  I think it is more efficient than most crockery inserts found in slow cookers.

2.  Most slow cookers do not have heat from the top - - that adds a lot to the cooking process.

3.  If you are doing a full ring on top and 75% of that on the bottom - you are cooking at 350F - hotter than most slow cookers.

4.  As you mentioned, with the heavy, tight fitting lid, little steam escapes, which helps to make things tender faster.

I wouldn't call it like a pressure cooker - you do get some moisture escape - I can usually smell my stews in a 12-inch a little bit.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 27, 2013)

Great tutorial and that stew looks fabulous!

How did you like the conditioner? I bought some at Sportsman's Warehouse and was a little disappointed when I saw it was from China.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 27, 2013)

Great job on the restore and the stew. Well except that shroom fungi stuff you put in there. I cook year round in our DO and other cast iron pans and we love them. I have tried the conditioner before, but found that it doesn't last as well as using Flax seed oil. Flax seed oil is bomb proof!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 27, 2013)

That Stew looks OUT OF THIS WORLD I sure like my DO I have one cast iron skillet #14 that I got from great Grandparents, man can that cook up a large meal.

Great job on the restore. I use good ol bacon grease for re storing mine. - Great job.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 27, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Great tutorial and that stew looks fabulous!
> 
> How did you like the conditioner? I bought some at Sportsman's Warehouse and was a little disappointed when I saw it was from China.


I like it a lot but as Dirtsailor said Flax Seed is supposed to be the best.

The Flax seed is said to hold up better to cleanups and stuff, I saw a post from a guy who did a test running 2 pans through a dishwasher, the flax one looked untouched, the other needed to be reseasoned.

I'll stick with my conditioner and crisco for now.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 27, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great job on the restore and the stew. Well except that shroom fungi stuff you put in there. I cook year round in our DO and other cast iron pans and we love them. I have tried the conditioner before, but found that it doesn't last as well as using Flax seed oil. Flax seed oil is bomb proof!


Quick question, will flax oil be ok to go over an existing patina or should it be removed.

I have a few more pans to do but may try the flaxseed oil.

The DO I'll continue with the conditioner.(Organic Palm Oil, Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Sunflower Seed Oil, Vitamin E, Citric Acid.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 27, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Quick question, will flax oil be ok to go over an existing patina or should it be removed.
> 
> I have a few more pans to do but may try the flaxseed oil.
> 
> The DO I'll continue with the conditioner.(Organic Palm Oil, Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Sunflower Seed Oil, Vitamin E, Citric Acid.


I have always removed the old oil, or whatever. The theory being is that the flax seed is then only sticking to the previous oil and not the metal. I do multiple coats of the flax though. I have found that 3 coats seems to be just about right. I don't run mine through the dishwasher and I don't use soap when cleaning. Burnt some onions the other day (oops). Wiped right out!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 27, 2013)

Yep I used the tube up (it worked pretty good) I had and bought flax seed oil. That stuff is dynamite! Only takes 3 coats and it's a slick shiny surface that nothing sticks too!


----------



## tank (Aug 27, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> They're feed containers, think they were around $5.00 or so on line.
> 
> I was gonna fab a DO table, but liked the idea of the pans as they are portable, so I can sit on my fat @$$ while cooking or use them on my smoker or grill.


Do you happen to know or have a link to them?  I searched around but couldn't find it.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 28, 2013)

Damn, I shoulda went with my gut and refinished with Flax Seed Oil.

The conditioner works better than anything else I Have tried so far, but the general consensus is as you have suggested Dirtsailor.

Copy this _*Chemistry of Cast Iron Seasoning: A Science-Based How-To*_ and paste it in the Google search
[h2] [/h2]


----------



## sqwib (Aug 28, 2013)

Tank said:


> Do you happen to know or have a link to them?  I searched around but couldn't find it.


Copy this  *Galvanized Feed Pan 13 Qt.* and paste it in your Google search engine, prices vary and look for free shipping!


----------



## mike65 (Aug 28, 2013)

Great job on bringing that back to life.  Stew Looks yummy!    Where's the corn bread?


----------



## tank (Aug 28, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Copy this  *Galvanized Feed Pan 13 Qt.* and paste it in your Google search engine, prices vary and look for free shipping!


Thanks I know what to look for now.


----------



## exromenyer (Aug 28, 2013)

Tank said:


> Do you happen to know or have a link to them?  I searched around but couldn't find it.


If you have a Tractor Supply Store they sell them there.  They are hog feed pans that are big enough to fit a 12 qt dutch oven.  They are about $5 for each and I will tell you they will speed up the cooking process and retain the heat even more so be careful, you can burn your meal.  I had to back off on the coals due to the heat being retained so well.


----------



## rmenasco (Aug 28, 2013)

What size DO did you use?


----------



## exromenyer (Aug 28, 2013)

rmenasco said:


> What size DO did you use?



I have a lodge 12 qt deep with 3 leg stands for outdoor use mainly.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 29, 2013)

rmenasco said:


> What size DO did you use?


I replied to your PM but it doesn't show up??

Anyhow its a Lodge Original Finish 8-Quart Deep Camp Dutch Oven 13.7 x 13 x 8.2 inches for the deep (mine) I'm pretty sure this is wrong I will measure tonight, I'm pretty sure it's not 8" deep and they usualy run 12" diameter or 14" diameter

I don't even know if they sell it with original finish anymore, it looks like the ones being sold now have been seasoned already, Lodge Logic L12DCO3 Pre-Seasoned Cast-Iron Camp Dutch Oven, 8-Quart $56.00

If you want to go bigger try the  Lodge Logic L14DCO3 Pre-Seasoned Deep Camp Dutch Oven with Iron Lid, 10-Quart

L14DC03  -  14" round X 5" depth

Lodges website only shows the 8 quart in two sizes;

L12DC03  -  12" round x  5" depth

L14C03  -  14" round X 3-3/4" depth







[h3]Hope this helps[/h3]


----------



## sqwib (Aug 29, 2013)

exromenyer said:


> I have a lodge 12 qt deep with 3 leg stands for outdoor use mainly.


is it a camp oven or dutch oven? I thought the biggest lodge made was a camp oven @ 10 quarts 14" diameter 5" deep


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lodge does have a 16" 12 qt. They are hard to find though.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 29, 2013)

Great info and tutorial for those a little afraid of using a DO and the seasoning process. Fall is noticeably approaching up here in the NW so looking forward to cranking out some tough shanks in my DO. That setup you exposed for using one in the Summer was neat and will be remembered...thx Squib


----------



## exromenyer (Aug 29, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> is it a camp oven or dutch oven? I thought the biggest lodge made was a camp oven @ 10 quarts 14" diameter 5" deep


It is a Lodge Dutch Oven... Just looked and it is a 8 quart 12 inch Diameter with the 3 peg legs.  I misspoke earlier.

I also inherited a 20 quart Tex-sport dutch oven that I use for large outings with the Boy Scouts when we do a chili or stew......

Thanks...


----------



## ondarox (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice write-up on the restore of your Dutch Ovens, they look fantastic.  Cast iron is very forgiving if you treat it nicely.  :)  I used the grill instead of the self-cleaning cycle of my oven only to keep the fumes outdoors.  I simply put the grill on high and let it go for about an hour, it was well over 650 degrees which worked ok for my needs.  I beleive the self-cleaning cycle of an oven gets to 900 degrees.  I've also heard of people putting their DO in a nice hardwood campfire rather than an oven or grill.

The stew looks fantastic!  I love cooking in my Dutch Ovens and cast iron skillets, and also use the feed containers, found them for around $5 at the local feed store (Tractor Supply or Farm and Fleet).  I get the same reactions from the neighbors when I have the smoker going and making the sides in the DO's...they come over and drool.

Great pictures and write-up!  Appreciate you sharing.

Tom


----------



## dr k (Aug 29, 2013)

A guy was throwing out three CI pans that were neglected, having build up on the side walls and a little rust.  I took them off his hands and straight to my buddy's sand blasting booth which made quick time of the work.  After rinsing in water and drying I seasoned it with lard @ 450* for a couple of hours kind of basting it occasionally.  After cooking in it I clean it with a plastic scraper for the crusty parts.  It has never touched soap and is only soaked if needed and lightly scrubbed with a plastic bristled brush.  Mostly it's wiped clean after use and sterilized during the preheating for the next cook.


----------



## packmanjim (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks great!  What kind of sausage did you use?  Care to share the link where you got those "Feed pans"?

Thanks,


----------



## sqwib (Aug 29, 2013)

Packmanjim said:


> Looks great!  What kind of sausage did you use?  Care to share the link where you got those "Feed pans"?
> 
> Thanks,


Sorry, Links are not allowed, refer to post #24


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 29, 2013)

In regards to the feed pans any farm or ranch supply is going to have them. Another good alternative is carried at the auto parts stores. Metal oil drip pan, and yes they still make metal ones.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 29, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Great restore job Dear!
> ...


The Camp Dutch Ovens (which have legs) and the regular Dutch Ovens (no legs) do cook better than Crock Pots....think of the "air space around the crock inside the metal crock pot". The temp for CP's even on high is not going to be as high as you can get the temps with the cast iron....and the cast iron will be more conductive of the heat.  Now...with the steam issue....there are "drip drops" (meaning dimples...some are ridges and some are little spikes...depends on the Manufacturer) made into the lids of all DO's.  These will help keep the steam inside (not 100%) and help speed the cooking process too.

I have an older one that I have my eye on at a local Antique store.  They want $25 for it...and it's bigger than the one I am borrowing from my Brother....which would be my Grandmother's DO.

Kat


----------



## paul01 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow superb post... thanks for sharing with us...


----------

